# Looking for most common ICD-9 codes



## KeriH423 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm instructing ICD-9-CM to a class of non-coders that will be seeking front office jobs and am hoping someone can provide me with a list of the most common diagnoses for the specialty. I have them for one month and can't cover all of it! I would be very grateful for any help! 
__________________


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Specialty of family practice?*

Do you mean those that will be typically be seen by an FP?   Ages of the patients?  Would be helpful to be a little more specific.


----------

